
Goodbye green screens: In-camera, Real-Time VFX with Unreal Engine - colinmegill
https://youtu.be/bErPsq5kPzE
======
heinrichf
An interesting article on Unreal's website with more videos:
[https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/virtual-
production-w...](https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/virtual-production-
with-unreal-engine-a-new-era-of-filmmaking)

